
Probing the core of the strong nuclear interaction - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2021-6
======
Beldin
Dear Nature,

Please don't hide authors behind "[...]" (JS link).

Getting published in Nature is a big deal for many, let them have the credits.

------
rubyn00bie
Since that's pay-walled, I found this which I'm currently reading and seems to
cover the same paper: [http://news.mit.edu/2020/force-strong-neutron-
stars-0226](http://news.mit.edu/2020/force-strong-neutron-stars-0226)

Edit: Definitely covers the same paper.

------
JabavuAdams
I'm a university student with access to a research university library, and I
somehow can't find this in my library's system. Now, I may just suck, but this
also kind of reminds me of what the web was like before Google. Why I can't
just type the words in the box and the thing shows up on my screen???

------
rolph
[https://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-020-2021-6](https://doi.org/10.1038/s41586-020-2021-6)

the doi will take you to the frontend page but it may be worth your while to
drop that link into a certain scearch hub

------
strbean
Slides from one of the authors:
[https://www.jlab.org/indico/event/320/session/16/contributio...](https://www.jlab.org/indico/event/320/session/16/contribution/7/material/slides/0.pdf)

Short writeup on the paper in Nature News and Views (that isn't paywalled)
recommended reading by the lead author:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00469-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00469-8)

------
lawrenceyan
_Cough_ Sci-hub. _Cough_

Woah looks like something got caught in my throat there. Anyways, it's such a
shame that this journal is behind a paywall. Imagine blockading someone from
gaining knowledge and becoming more educated and informed people.

------
oceanghost
Sounds interesting, but I'll never know because there's a $200/yr paywall.

